
Researchers test Covid-19 vaccine in people before knowing it works in animals - 1_over_n
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/11/researchers-rush-to-start-moderna-coronavirus-vaccine-trial-without-usual-animal-testing/
======
1_over_n
More info on proposed approach here - it is an mRNA "firebreak" vaccine

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-
os/biomedical/bionics/da...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-
os/biomedical/bionics/darpas-firebreak-treatment-for-the-coronavirus)

